# Inshore Fishing Savannah GA



## savgaboy (Dec 16, 2008)

I am new to the saltwater fishing experience.  I have been doing some inshore fishing with little to no success.  I need some pointers on what to look for and what to target certain times of the year.  I have been putting in at lazeretta creek.  Even though I have not caught many fish, I love the challenge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2008)

My best advice is to go down to Savannah Light Tackle and hire a guide a time or two for some Redfish or Trout fishin.

Not so much to steal his spots, (but then again he's not going to take you to the best ones) but more for learning the technique and what to look for.

This time of year is my favorite for catching some gator trout on artificials. They hammer em' right now.

Good luck.


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I'm going with a friend Saturday who knows a little about inshore fishing.  I will post you on how it goes.


----------



## earl (Dec 17, 2008)

The folks at tybee island bait and tackle were very helpful when we went down.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 17, 2008)

IF you are going for some Trout Or Redfish, Buy a Bait Trap, Throw it in one of the Back Creeks off one the Side roads. Put some Dry dog food in it. Do it the Day before you go fishing, You will come back and it will be full of mud minnows. Reds and trout Love them. Tybee Island Bait and tackle, They are Very helpful. Cant Go wrong with buying some live shrimp from them either.


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a chart that tells what time of the year is best for certain inshore fish?


----------



## Israel (Dec 18, 2008)

savgaboy said:


> Does anyone have a chart that tells what time of the year is best for certain inshore fish?


I believe the charts are called "Top Spots", give Capt Ray at Tybee Bait and tackle a call, 786 7472 I believe he stocks them...shows what, when, and where to look for certain species.


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, I will look for them.


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 19, 2008)

I will be putting in at Turners creek tomorrow any idea of what to fish with?


----------



## savreds (Dec 19, 2008)

Definitely talk to Ray at Tybee Island Bait & Tackle, he will give you the latest on what is biting where and on what. 
We are putting in at Butterbean tomorrow and heading south to try some new spots.
As far as Turners, I'd try shrimp and mudminnows, maybe some gulps for reds. The DOA's have been killer lately also. If you go back to the left under the bridge, try the docks on the right hand side at the curve. There have been some nice fish caught there.
Let me know how you do!


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 23, 2008)

I put in at Turners creek Saturday but still no fish!!! Weather was beautiful but windy.  I will not give up!!!  Maybe I will have pics one day. HA HA


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 23, 2008)

Going fishing Saturday.  The weather is going to be great.  Any ideas on what and how to fish?


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 23, 2008)

What are you looking to fish For? Reds, Trout, Flounder?


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2008)

savgaboy said:


> Going fishing Saturday.  The weather is going to be great.  Any ideas on what and how to fish?



I see your avatar.  Are you fishing from a yak?


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 25, 2008)

No I will be fishing from a 18' Sea Pro.  I would like to catch some trout.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Live Shrimp and Mud minnows are the easiest way to catch them out there. Gulp shrimp and Many other Artificials work great as well. Remember trout is a Shallow water fish. All around Tybee is slap full of them


----------



## dawgfan25 (Dec 26, 2008)

u need gulp and cajun poppers and 8 feet of water


----------



## savgaboy (Dec 27, 2008)

Any where near Turners creek to buy live bait this time of the year.  Hogans did not have any.


----------

